
NBC Olympics secure website cert expires on opening week - skurks
https://www.nbcolympics.com/
======
xxdesmus
cert didn't expire -- that's a mismatch.
[https://cl.ly/0q2s153a0U1z](https://cl.ly/0q2s153a0U1z)

maybe the valid cert we actually wanted to see will come a few hours later
than it reasonably should have...

